# Fly repellent



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

What is the best fly repellent out there? 

I heard there is a larva that a person can buy that actually kills flies, is this true? And if so, where can a person buy it?


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.spalding-labs.com/?banne...her_keywords&gclid=COON3IHSmKECFRkBiQodUBTNRQ

Used this for the last several years with very good results. Totally recommend them. Just got my first shipment of the year yesterday.

T. Mac


----------



## duck duster (Oct 4, 2009)

Raid ??????? I've heard of the larvae but don't know where you'd get them. I'd be interested in something like that here.


----------



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

T. Mac said:


> http://www.spalding-labs.com/?banne...her_keywords&gclid=COON3IHSmKECFRkBiQodUBTNRQ
> 
> Used this for the last several years with very good results. Totally recommend them. Just got my first shipment of the year yesterday.
> 
> T. Mac


Thanks so much T. Mac

I will for sure try this. I think this is what I was told about.

Thanks again..


----------



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

duck duster said:


> Raid ??????? I've heard of the larvae but don't know where you'd get them. I'd be interested in something like that here.



Duck,

Try the website posted just above your post. I'm positive this was the company that I was told about.

Good luck..

Nebraska


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

If you call them, be sure to ask for the good neighbor offer! It will get you a double order to start with that helps cut the fly populations before they get established. And if you say I (Tom MacClanahan) recommended you , they will send me a bonus shipment as well!

T. Mac

edit.

Also please note that this is not a spray once and leave it type of a deal. Rather you sign up for a summers worth of treatment, usually a shipment every three to four weeks. Cost is about $20 per shipment or per month however you want to look at it. A shipment consists of a plastic pouch with the wasp pupa sent US mail. When the wasps start hatching, you take the bag out to the areas you want treated and spread the pupa. The wasps attack the immature flies so you wont see an overnight drop in your fly population, but about a week later, you will notice that there are a lot less flies than before.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Just found the original review on the fly predators. 

http://retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=27480

T. Mac


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I've had good luck curbing biting flies with an occasional dab of VIP fly repellent ointment from my vet. (Also great for helping split ears heal without re-cracking.)


----------



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

T. Mac said:


> If you call them, be sure to ask for the good neighbor offer! It will get you a double order to start with that helps cut the fly populations before they get established. And if you say I (Tom MacClanahan) recommended you , they will send me a bonus shipment as well!
> 
> T. Mac
> 
> ...



Will do Tom. Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

http://retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=42298&highlight=fly+predators


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I've used fly predators for 5 years. I also have 2 horses on my small acreage along with my dog kennel. The product does reduce the number of flies when used as directed and ordered in the correct quantity.


----------



## Burnt Oak Retrievers (Sep 25, 2009)

phirana fly repelent works pretty good. local coop will have it


----------

